# Schlüchtern-FD-W'kuppe



## qlaus (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich plane derzeit eine Herbsttour aus dem tiefen Süden Hessens über die Grenze nach Bayern, via Eselsweg von Groß-Heubach nach Schlüchtern, von dort wollte ich weiter über Fulda und die Milseburg auf die Wasserkuppe (insgesamt so 3,5 Tage).

Eselsweg ist soweit klar, jetzt wollte ich mal die Tips der Locals hören, wie der Weg ab Schlüchtern interesssant zu gestalten ist (kein Radweg entlang der B40).

Freue mich über eure Tipps dazu.

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## qlaus (3. September 2006)

Hallo??? Wohnt da keiner? Fährt da keiner? Schon eingeschneit?  

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Knoepfel (5. September 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

ich habe mal versucht, eine mögliche Strecke ab Fulda zu beschreiben:

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/277/fulda---wasserkuppe---fulda

Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon mal weiter. Zwischen SLÜ und FD kenne ich nur die A66/B40, das ist dann doch eher nix 

Viele Grüße
Stefan.


----------



## qlaus (10. September 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für Deinen Hinweis.

Mittlerweile habe ich mir eine handvoll Topo. Karten besorgt, das hilft dann auch schon weiter.
Grob geplant: Schlüchtern-Rückers-Flieden-Rommerz-Istergiesel-Fulda
und von Fulda der Wandermarkierung blaues X entlang via Milseburg zur Kuppe.

Jetzt muss nur noch Urlaub und Wetter zusammenpassen.

Gruß,
Klaus


----------

